# Keyboard is typing numbers instead of letters? (NUM LOCK IS NOT ON)



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

when i hit letters in my applications, it says im hitting numbers, and even when i hit the numbers on my keyboard, it starts going "1,2,3,4,5" ect. just from hitting 1 number. for instance when i go on youtube and hit 1 on a video player, its supposed to keep taking me to a certain part of the video, but it just keeps going forward until it restarts and then goes through again. also when i play minecraft and i try changing my settings, if i want to set "move left" to "a" it says i it number 1!?!? i know a good bit about computers, but this is just BAFFLING me, i have looked ALL OVER this website and all of the people that had this problem just had there NUM lock on, and i cant use any applications while this problem is going on, so please, anyone, help me out ray:


----------



## fiddle faddle (Feb 11, 2010)

If this is a laptop see if this helps.

If you're writing numbers instead of letters when you press the keyboard of your laptop and you must hold down the Function key (Fn) to write normally. 

This is due to the fact that the digital lock is activated. To solve this, simply press the Fn+Numlk or depending of the model, press the button or Fn + Shift +Numlk


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

this is in fact on a laptop. but this did not help, and when when i hold the FN key down it still types numbers. but only in applications. like right now im typing just fine. but if i try to change my minecraft controls to "a" it says 1 and then if i hit a again it says 2 and it keeps on going. i have no idea what is wrong. also just like i said on a youtube video it messes up, and in all of my other applications it does it. all of them. :4-dontkno


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to hold down *Shift *and press *Num Lock*. or* FN* and *Numlock*


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

still didnt work. i also tried the on screen keyboard like other people said to try on this forum, and turned the locks on and off a few times. hit enter too. still hasnt fixed it.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

How about Ctrl + Numlock ?

edit: helps if you actually identify the specific make/model of laptop


----------



## fiddle faddle (Feb 11, 2010)

NUM LK/SCRN LK key.


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

still none of these have worked. 

the model of the laptop: its an HP PROBOOK 6545b


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I've had no luck finding anything about function key and Fn presses associated with this issue.

You might want to verify if you have the latest Driver - Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices, HP ProBook 6545b Notebook PC -  HP Quick Launch Buttons - HP Business Support Center .


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

i installed those drivers. still didnt work. this problem occurs on the laptops keyboard itself too if you didnt know. and if you cant find out whats wrong, i guess something unknown whent wrong  because i promise you i have tried EVERYTHING.


----------



## fiddle faddle (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is yet another thing to try. It worked for a friend of mine.

Press the Start key + R. 

type osk in that box and hit enter 

On this keyboard, try toggling numlock scrolllock and capslock a few times. does it help? 

I think your numlock might be stuck on and your keyboard "num lock" key isnt working


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

A couple things to try:

1 - attach an external keyboard, toggle numlock on and then off - see if typing works OK. If so, then disconnect it and see if your onboard works OK. If so reconnect the external, make sure numlock is OFF, then shut down and also pull the battery.

Then disconnect the external and reinsert the battery and boot and see what's what.


2 - call up MsConfig and under Startup uncheck everything BUT your AV/Firewall. Under Services, check the 'Hide All Microsoft Services' and then uncheck all the remainder Services.

Reboot and try typing again.


----------



## 10Thumbs (May 19, 2011)

I went through the same thing you did, but solved it yesterday. Are you OK?

If not, check out the other post I replied to. It might help:
(http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/keyboard-is-typing-consecutive-numbers-571063.html).

If you've installed an update or new software, especially AV, it may be the culprit.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## ed300zx (May 12, 2011)

If this is Win XP operating system, goto control panel and click on the Accessibility Options. Make sure the Use Stickey Keys, Filter Keys and Toggle Keys checkbox is not checked. 

I had the samething happen on mine and that resolved it.


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

hey 10thumbs thats exactly what happened to me! i downloaded norton from comcast and got that constand gaurd, but i cant get into "add or remove programs" because this is my school laptop and its blocked. but i did go into the files into my computer and deleted the constant gaurd folder and also took it out of the start up folder. but....i still have the same problem. ughhhhhh

i think if you could tell me what to type into the "run" on the start menu, i could get into the add or remove progams window. because everything i do through the "run" on the start bar works fine. so please tell me what i have to type to get it to start the add/remove programs window and ill remove constant gaurd from there.


----------



## 10Thumbs (May 19, 2011)

I'll dig into it and see what I find. You might be able to remove the program's entries in the System Configuration Utility by typing *msconfig* in the Run Box.

Uncheck all references to the software. That will be, I hope, at least a temporary fix.

I also think that microsoft has an add/remove program that you can download from their website that will clean up the Add/Remove Program Box. I've had to use it before for some random garbage I was dealing with... I'll find the link on MS' web site and post it ASAP.

Glad that we figured out it was Constant Guard!


----------



## 10Thumbs (May 19, 2011)

This command line will open the Add/Remove Programs program from the Run box:

%SYSTEMROOT%\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl

Cut and Paste...


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

I FIXED IT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA :laugh:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

TheGonger said:


> I FIXED IT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA :laugh:


Gratz!

How?


Thanks.


----------



## 10Thumbs (May 19, 2011)

Nice! 

Don't you feel like a technological bada$$ when these things work out?!?!?!

Go have a smoke now kid... you done good!

10Thumbs


----------



## TheGonger (May 12, 2011)

i whent into uninstall/change programs and removed constant gaurd, didnt solve my problem. removed "GaurdID" or whatever and...PROBLEM FIXED BABAY!!!


----------

